# I'm in the club!



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Well after receiving my dwal on saturday i went to pick up my puff adder i'd ordered today and came home with a little surprise! A beautiful African Green Bush Viper (Atheris Chlorechis)
Just wanna say a big thankyou to Pete Blake for everything, and also to Brian Petrie who has also helped with my mentoring! Top blokes and brilliant with the snakes! 
Anyway, heres a couple of pics for you to enjoy!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Oooooo Dan the Bush Viper is beautiful !!!

Congrats on getting your Licence and doing the right thing and using good mentors.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice one dan


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

:notworthy: i am not worthy i`d love stuff like this but don`t think i have the balls:lol2:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

darwengray said:


> :notworthy: i am not worthy i`d love stuff like this but don`t think i have the balls:lol2:


mate if you wanna do it, get a mentor, work with as much as you can, start of with something small and thats unlikely to bite you like the atheris i've got and its really not that scary! I agree some people are venomous people and some are not but if your really keen, do your research do it properly and get yourself some of these beautiful snakes!:2thumb:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

wohic said:


> Oooooo Dan the Bush Viper is beautiful !!!
> 
> Congrats on getting your Licence and doing the right thing and using good mentors.


Thanks Julia, feel free to come up to Bath and have a look, getting 4 more next week too so should have a few nice things to look at!
Give it a little while though as every time i get new snakes its as if my room has been hit by a bomb temporarily:blush:!



jaysnakeman said:


> nice one dan


Thanks mate


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

400runner said:


> Thanks Julia, feel free to come up to Bath and have a look, getting 4 more next week too so should have a few nice things to look at!
> Give it a little while though as every time i get new snakes its as if my room has been hit by a bomb temporarily:blush:!


 
lol same here (always a bomb site here as you know :lol2 I will take you up on that offer one day soon


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

wohic said:


> lol same here (always a bomb site here as you know :lol2 I will take you up on that offer one day soon


I thought your house was very tidy, apart from the bearded dragons littered all over your dining room table!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome mate !!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL 

You little Puff

















Adder 

V nice mate


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice snakes mate, is the Bush in the exo short term?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

400runner said:


> getting 4 more next week too so should have a few nice things to look at!


 what else are you getting?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Nice snakes mate, is the Bush in the exo short term?


Probably not! I know your not keen on them but i think they're alright, i know they're not ideal, but they do, as long as the snake can't escape and do anyone any damage i think the viv is good enough! 
I have sealed the top section too so it can't come off!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> what else are you getting?


Got a pair of Cerastes and a pair of Echis coming next week!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

400runner said:


> Got a pair of Cerastes and a pair of Echis coming next week!


 nice one, cerastes cerastes?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> nice one, cerastes cerastes?


Yeah, not a fan of gasperetti myself!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

400runner said:


> Probably not! I know your not keen on them but i think they're alright, i know they're not ideal, but they do, as long as the snake can't escape and do anyone any damage i think the viv is good enough!
> I have sealed the top section too so it can't come off!


Mint.

Wasn't gonna have a pop mate, just watch those fingers :lol2:

Nice choice on the Echis :no1:


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice 1 m8 nice snakes


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Wasn't gonna have a pop mate, just watch those fingers :lol2:
> 
> Nice choice on the Echis:no1:


I know mate, to be honest, as long as people don't fall out, its good for people to see both opinions so they can make up their mind on what is the right thing to do!
For me its partly that i've just got lots of exo terras!:whistling2:
fan of echis are you? I don't have lots of space for venomous in my room as i keep them in the same room as the non venomous! i've planned on buying as many of the small species as i can think of that i like, so you've gotta havea couple of saw scaled's in there!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Well done Dan, I think you need some Atheris Hispida *drools*


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

400runner said:


> I know mate, to be honest, as long as people don't fall out, its good for people to see both opinions so they can make up their mind on what is the right thing to do!
> For me its partly that i've just got lots of exo terras!:whistling2:


Aye mate totally agree, for me it's the seeing a Trim fang poke through the middle gap of an exo :lol2:

Me think you need some Schlegs


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Aye mate totally agree, for me it's the seeing a Trim fang poke through the middle gap of an exo :lol2:
> 
> Me think you need some Schlegs


Schlegs are fair nice, and great to work with.... exo for venomous..

As long as you dont put your hands over the mesh, and nothing like cats etc can get to the top.....


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Well done Dan, I think you need some Atheris Hispida *drools*


From what i've heard mate they are very hard to keep alive! I know pete thinks they need to be kept very cool!



Young_Gun said:


> Me think you need some Schlegs


Got them in mind mate, I expect i will probably get Usumbara Eylash vipers first though!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Schlegs are fair nice, and great to work with.... exo for venomous..
> 
> As long as you dont put your hands over the mesh, and nothing like cats etc can get to the top.....


Don't have any cats! and if my dog jumps up there, the snake will come off worse! Yeah i can see the downside of them, but their good value vivs that don't rot! as long as you secure it and keep fingers in clever places, should be alright!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Schlegs are fair nice, and great to work with.... exo for venomous..
> 
> As long as you dont put your hands over the mesh, and nothing like cats etc can get to the top.....


Nope, seen a fang come through the middle gap, if it can get through there it can get through either of the side ones aswell as the mesh top mate, plus it's even more dodgy if people leave the fake background in that snakes can get behind.

But, not havin a dig at 400runner, he knows what he is doin an only bein positive towards him an his animals :no1:

Bloody good choice on the Usambara's mate.

Had a nose at banded kraits, odd little things but very very cool to keep.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

400runner said:


> From what i've heard mate they are very hard to keep alive! I know pete thinks they need to be kept very cool!
> !


Cool, Worth a challenge, 

Nasicornis is sexy aswell, I know Brian got one(or has he)
There stressy aswell ain they


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive never known for a fang to come through the small gap.. But on saying that... it is extremly likely...

But like you say

Keep fingers in proper places... your all good, i keep a Boiga irregularis in one at the mo... works a treat


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Cool, Worth a challenge,
> 
> Nasicornis is sexy aswell, I know Brian got one(or has he)
> There stressy aswell ain they


may try one day when i've mastered chlorechis and ceratophora!
Yeah Brian does have a Rhino! Don't know on temperament, again very delicate so i've heard although i know brian is doing alright with his! from my little experience, all the bitis seem to have the ability to go mental, even the commonly thought of placid gaboon!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

400runner said:


> may try one day when i've mastered chlorechis and ceratophora!
> Yeah Brian does have a Rhino! Don't know on temperament, again very delicate so i've heard although i know brian is doing alright with his! from my little experience, all the bitis seem to have the ability to go mental, even the commonly thought of placid gaboon!


 al hyde is the man to speak to about rhinos he is obsessed with them and has got some beauties


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Ive never known for a fang to come through the small gap.. But on saying that... it is extremly likely...
> 
> But like you say
> 
> Keep fingers in proper places... your all good, i keep a Boiga irregularis in one at the mo... works a treat


I have, and I know a fair few keepers who have, plus that mesh top is insane for risk from bite wise.

Nasicornis are mint animals, really rewarding snakes to work with.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Those tubs that usually house hatchling snakes.... the ones with the two mesh vents on top.. they bad with viper species


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Those tubs that usually house hatchling snakes.... the ones with the two mesh vents on top.. they bad with viper species


Any further clues to these phantom boxes? :lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Any further clues to these phantom boxes? :lol2:


aww, cant find em..... there clear.... with two big round mesh circles on the lids


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> aww, cant find em..... there clear.... with two big round mesh circles on the lids


You mean cadbury tubs that you can stick additional vents on?

:lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> You mean cadbury tubs that you can stick additional vents on?
> 
> :lol2:


Ill get a pic


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here ya go...You MUST of seen these


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Here ya go...You MUST of seen these


Aye, cadbury tubs, they aren't too bad for most snakes, but I wouldn't really like the idea of keepin hots in em, they are quite shallow an fit together really well so you have to pull em apart quite forcefully.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

viper species, can slip a fang through the mesh, its happened numberous times...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> viper species, can slip a fang through the mesh, its happened numberous times...


Not just viper species mate, an the same thing goes for the exo mesh.

But taken the thread a bit off tangent.

Whats the dream snake then mate, everyone has one.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know lol...

Sorry 400runner.... well the DWA section could do with more livleyness...

My dream snake, or 400 runners ?



Mines a Chinese Banded King Cobra
Followed Closely by a Cape Cobra



Yours?


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

@ 400runner:

Congrats!!

Now, get yourself some proper vipers.. Not that African c**p.. :whistling2: :lol:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Whats the dream snake then mate, everyone has one.


My main ambition is to keep a Black mamba, everything that surrounds them fascinates me, the fear they create in africa and in general, the way they look at you, the way they flick their tongue, I know most think that Kings are the ultimate, but given the choice i'd definitely get a Black!



Morbid said:


> @ 400runner:
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> Now, get yourself some proper vipers.. Not that African c**p.. :whistling2: :lol:


LOL. I hope you not referring to those manky ammodytes you keep!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:To be honest though, i would go for one of those Lake Scutari specimens!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> al hyde is the man to speak to about rhinos he is obsessed with them and has got some beauties


yeah he does have just a couple...........:lol2:


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

400runner said:


> My main ambition is to keep a Black mamba, everything that surrounds them fascinates me, the fear they create in africa and in general, the way they look at you, the way they flick their tongue, I know most think that Kings are the ultimate, but given the choice i'd definitely get a Black!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I hope you not referring to those manky ammodytes you keep!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:To be honest though, i would go for one of those Lake Scutari specimens!


For some reason I find the black the most intimidating. I saw one in Africa. Was quite an experience.....


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Owzy46 said:


> For some reason I find the black the most intimidating. I saw one in Africa. Was quite an experience.....


Yeah they are vey intimidating, especially wild caught adults from what my friend was telling me yesterday, they just sit and look and flick their tongue! Although having said that the ones i've seen handled aren't as psychotic as you might imagine!
I'm gonna get one for sure, picking the right one i imagine is very important!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I heard they can calm down loads with regular interaction, they can see in colour cant they? thats what I was told the other day


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Well done Dan....You've finally got there......
How is Mark doing with his DWA....He must be nearly there as well.....
I like the atheris you got, they are my favourites...Along with Golden eyelash vipers... That would be more than enough for me....A few different Atheris and a pair golden eyelash, you can keep all the other hots....


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

snakewispera snr said:


> Well done Dan....You've finally got there......
> How is Mark doing with his DWA....He must be nearly there as well.....
> I like the atheris you got, they are my favourites...Along with Golden eyelash vipers... That would be more than enough for me....A few different Atheris and a pair golden eyelash, you can keep all the other hots....


What you don't want a mamba? I think mark is delaying his application until he knows when he's moving over to newport!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I wouldnt really want a mamba they dont appeal to me at the moment, they are in a whole other leagueof dangerousness I recon


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Dan,
Well done on your Puff Adder and Bush Viper. Do you know what species of Saw-scaled Viper you are getting ? It is very important as they nearly all have their own anti-venom, but they are great little snakes, I have an Echis multisquamatus from Afganistan.
If you get a Black Mamba you will probably need a bigger Exo-terra:whistling2:
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

tigersnake said:


> Hi Dan,
> Well done on your Puff Adder and Bush Viper. Do you know what species of Saw-scaled Viper you are getting ? It is very important as they nearly all have their own anti-venom, but they are great little snakes, I have an Echis multisquamatus from Afganistan.
> If you get a Black Mamba you will probably need a bigger Exo-terra:whistling2:
> All the best,
> Brian.


the saw scaled viper is being sold as echis carinatus carinatus which i believe is the indian saw scaled. when i get them i'll bring em up the shop and i'm sure you'll be able to identify them brian:notworthy:
ps brian. looks like i may be getting a subadult nasicornis so i'll be picking your brains before that comes!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

400runner said:


> What you don't want a mamba?
> 
> 
> > I love the look of them, but I like the little vipers best.....Atheris all the way for me....
> ...


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

snakewispera snr said:


> I haven't been able to phone Mark for a while....Has he changed his mobile recently? And has he sorted a house over here yet?


will pm you his number, he changed it a couple months back


----------

